# Zebralight H50 Q5 1AA - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES & more



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2008)

*REVIEWER’S NOTE:* This is a quick initial impression review of the Zebralight H50 headlamp (1AA). I’m planning to expand the review after a little field testing.

This light is fairly unique, as it lacks a reflector or collimating optics – the light is pure flood (with at least a 120 degree beam angle). It is meant to illuminate a confined area evenly, hence its use as a headlamp (although it is more versatile and can be used in a number of ways).







As you can see, it comes with all sorts of goodies: including a headband, wrist strap, glare shield (for when used as headlamp), and pocket clip. The Zebralight is usually held to the headband or wrist strap by a flexible GITD silicone bracket (an extra is also included). Light is available in both Cree P4 and Q5 editions – the Q5 is presented here.






The emitter is built right into the side of the light, allowing you place it in various orientations (like in headlamp or pocket light mode). It can tailstand with ease. There’s a round lexan protective coating layer over the emitter.






The tailcap unscrews to allow you to feed in batteries (1AA - works with alkaline, NiMH, L91 lithium, or 14500 Li-ion). Base of the tailcap has a simple gold-plated spring. Machining marks on the head and tailcap make it easy to grip.






As you can see, the light is not much bigger than a standard battery. The hard anodized body tube is quite thin and light. For comparison purposes below, I’ve added the Q5-equipped EDGETAC NiteCore DI and Fenix L1D-Q5 to this review.

Zebralight Weight (without battery or accessories): 18g

_*Beamshots:*_

Quick and dirty comparison at ~.4 meters from a wall, to show you the different overall spill patterns. All lights are running on Sanyo Eneloops on max.






















As you can see, the Zebralight is all flood. Tint is slightly cooler than my other lights, but the difference is not as noticeable as shown in the pics (the Zebralight is actually quite white in tint).

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. Note that the relative output levels of the Zebralight may not be directly comparable to my other light reviews, since the design and full flood profile required a slight modification to how I mounted the light in the lightbox.

*Runtimes:*

Despite the very floody nature of the Zebralight, my lightbox seems to be fairly accurately gauging its overall intensity. None the less, I’ve left an “*” in the graph legends to remind you that it’s not really appropriate to try and directly compare output between these very different kinds of lights.































Note: my datalogger shut off at 5000 mins for the low mode alkaline run (i.e. 3.5 days), so I don't know for sure when the light cut off. However, when I checked the light at 4 days, and there was zero output at that point.






*Output Summary*






Note again that my output numbers are an estimate only, given the difficulty of comparing this all-flood light in my lightbox.

*Output/runtime observations:*


 The Zebralight is all flood. Using a protractor, I’d say it has ~125-130 degree beam angle (120 degree with the glare shield on).
The Zebralight has a nice selection of output levels on standard batteries, with Lo and Medium being considerably lower than most other lights. :thumbsup:
Runtimes seems very good for the apparent output levels. Efficiency of this light seems on par with the big names, which is quite impressive. :twothumbs
Unfortunately, my datalogger cut-out on the low mode runtime at ~3.5 days (while the unit was still emitting light). When I checked manually at 4 days, the light had zero output. So it seems the stated claim of 3.5 days is very accurate.
Although not shown above, I did a low mode run on L91 lithium, and got almost exactly 4 days runtime. Given the price of L91s, you might be better off saving them for higher drain devices or higher output mode use, where they should make more of a difference.
Output on 14500 is higher than standard batteries, with no real difference between Lo and Medium. But on Hi, my sample is screamingly bright (brighter than any of the other 1AA light in my collection)!  Note that this is in contrast to some other reports of lower output on Hi with 14500 in this light. 
I seriously doubt the small surface area of the Zebralight could possibly dissipate heat fast enough to not risk damaging the emitter on 14500 on Hi. As such, I don’t recommend you run it this way - and I won’t be doing any runtimes at this level.
Interestingly, on Med/Lo the light doesn’t just hit the protected 14500 protection circuit and drop to zero output (like most lights). Instead, light goes into a long “moon mode”. :thinking: I stopped the run at ~4.5 hours, and it was still producing a low level of light on my AW protected 14500. 

*Digital control:* 

The Zebralight has 3 modes, accessed by a twist of the tailcap (i.e. twisty interface). Light comes on Low when first screwing the tailcap tightly closed. A rapid twist off-on and you move to Medium. Another twist and you are on Hi.
There is no memory mode, so you always start at Lo if the light has been off for more than a few seconds.
I’m not sure how the Zebralight regulates its low modes. If it uses PWM, then the frequency is high enough that I can’t detect it with my setup, or notice it by eye. 

*Build, Machining and Anodizing*

Build quality is top-notch. This light has one of the thinnest layers of aluminum that I’ve seen, but still feels solid. Weight of the bare light is a negligible 18g.
Machining is very good throughout, although you can see some machining marks along a band that runs across the top ribbed portion of the light.
Anodizing is type III (Hard Anodized), similar in colour to the new Fenix olive green/natural finish. 
Screw threads are very fine, but performance is smooth and I haven’t experienced any problems with cross-threading. 
Double o-rings for water resistance.
Can tailstand (or headstand for that matter! )
The silicone bracket holds the light fairly firmly, but has enough play so you can still rotate the light easily. This means that the light can also rotate on you inadvertently while you are moving around.

*Preliminary Conclusions:*

A very unique and versatile little light - a true flood lamp.
Initial impression is that it is very well made.
Excellent circuit design that accepts a wide range of batteries, and has very good pre-set output levels and runtime efficiency on standard batteries.
Lacks true low modes on 14500 – and Hi mode is dangerously bright on my sample. However, the light shows an unusual low power “moon mode” feature, even on protected 14500.

:wave:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for doing this review on a light I was considering. I'm going to order one soon. The comparison with the L1D made me realize how good this is. Your work is great and really informative.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2008)

Great review as usual, selfbuilt. Makes me want to buy another.

Geoff


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 4, 2008)

Selfbuilt, a great review again.
Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## fasuto (Mar 4, 2008)

Many Thanks, I like to much your reviews.
I ordered one today


----------



## bhds (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent review and pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent review, selfbuilt. :thumbsup:


Really like your run-time charts. Thank you for your efforts. :twothumbs



Good Luck on your upcoming trip.

_


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the runtime info! I've been waiting to see how well it works with the different battery types since it came out. I usually run E2s in mine, good to see I'm getting my money's worth.

I've been EDCing my H50 for a few months now and really enjoy the beam it provides. It's better upclose than any other light I've used or seen.


----------



## clg0159 (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent review Selfbuilt! Thanks for the runtimes, this light is impressive in this price range! Keep it up Zebralight


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Self-Built for the review and especially the runtime graphs. I was just wondering - do you have a number for converting your relative outputs into lumens?

A couple of other things, Zebralight have said that the levels are constant current controlled hence this would account for the high efficiency you noted, and the LED lens actually has some TIR elements incorporated to reduce the infamous "cree rings".

The H50 is definitely one-of-a-kind headlamp and Zebralight have more products to lighten our wallets with on the way.

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for support everyone - and the extra info and input! 



nzbazza said:


> Thanks Self-Built for the review and especially the runtime graphs. I was just wondering - do you have a number for converting your relative outputs into lumens?


Well, my method is very similar to Doug (Quickbeam) on flashlightreviews.com, and my lightbox numbers are generally similar to his (maybe a little lower overall). I know he calculated rough conversion factors to lumens for incans and LEDs.

But I don't have a lot of faith that my simple lightbox accurately reports output differences over a wide range (i.e. I think really bright lights are underestimated, and flood lights are over estimated). So I've shyed away from trying to give lumen conversion estimates. 

Take the numbers for what they are - one particular lightbox run in as consistent a manner as I can. 

And thanks for the heads-up about the constant current - that would be believable given the runtimes. I'm curious to see the low mode, but that will have to wait until I get back ...


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 5, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> TI'm curious to see the low mode, but that will have to wait until I get back ...


 The manufacturer may state 85hr (3.5 days) but I've heard stories that the lo runtime is actually over 100hrs when using 2700mAh nimh cells.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 5, 2008)

Selfbuilt,

Excellent review. I really like the Zebralight and can't wait until their new products come out!
Do you think you could do a runtime test on the medium level with an Energizer L91 Lithium?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Do you think you could do a runtime test on the medium level with an Energizer L91 Lithium?


Hmmm, we'll see when I get back (I'm bringing my last pack of L91s with me, but I may not need them). 

Looking forward to low mode tests - but those won't be until the end of the month.

:wave:


----------



## cy (Mar 5, 2008)

excellent review!!!

I'm getting much shorter runtimes on high, which my preferred level due to all flood. 

did 14500 make connection without dab of solder on board? my 14500 are flat top and will not make contact. can't put solder without breaking locktite bond. what ever glue is used is strong!!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 5, 2008)

cy said:


> did 14500 make connection without dab of solder on board? my 14500 are flat top and will not make contact. can't put solder without breaking locktite bond. what ever glue is used is strong!!



Mine is working with the AW. It's just that the tailcap is cranked down a little tighter.


*Selfbuilt*, thanks for the best review yet of the H50. I still can't believe how small this light is compared to every other AA light. I've been using the heck out of mine.


----------



## nuggett (Mar 5, 2008)

I did not know the 50 would support li on batts. Thanks for giving that a go.


----------



## cy (Mar 6, 2008)

what's the difference between zebralight Q5 and H50 Q5? both with cree


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 6, 2008)

cy said:


> did 14500 make connection without dab of solder on board? my 14500 are flat top and will not make contact. can't put solder without breaking locktite bond. ... what's the difference between zebralight Q5 and H50 Q5? both with cree


I'm also using AW protected 14500s. I only have a hard time turning on the light with one of them, likely because it's a bit longer than my others (i.e. it's a issue with the tailcap not being screwed on all the way, therefore not making contact). I can still get it to come on, but it takes a real crank of the tailcap with that one particular cell.

As the "H50" reference, that's just what was printed on the packaging.  I mention it to help differentiate it from future models Zebralight is planning to produce. We all have gotten into the habit of simply calling this the "Zebralight", but they have revealed an intention to make other models (e.g. H30 headlamp with primaries). The H50 currently comes in a P4 and Q5 Cree models.



nuggett said:


> I did not know the 50 would support li on batts. Thanks for giving that a go.


I didn't think it supported 14500 originally either, but then I saw Mev's report on lightreviews.info, and confirmed it on the Zebralight site.

But there is one major difference between what Zebralight claims (and Mev confirmed) and my sample: they report the light is dimmer on Hi on 14500 than it is on Med/Lo (which are identical in intensity). Med/Lo are indeed the same on mine, but Hi on 14500 is insanely bright (so bright in fact that I don't believe it is safe to do runtimes at this level, even with a cooling fan).

Maybe anyone else out there with one of these could chime in with their experience? I wonder if mine is an unusual phenomenon. :thinking:


----------



## Philbee (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I was going to try my H50 with a LiIon for you Selfbuilt but it appears to have died after only a weeks use. :sigh:

On the lower 2 levels the LED glows faintly green, so low that there is no reflection on a white wall from 1 inch.
Switching to the 3rd level it flickers before coming bright.
I've used DeOxit but still the same so have sent an email to ZebraLight.
Such a handy and versatile little light too so hope it can be replaced without too long a wait.


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Selfbuilt! The runtime of the light with alkalines isn't that bad even on high.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 7, 2008)

Philbee said:


> Well I was going to try my H50 with a LiIon for you Selfbuilt but it appears to have died after only a weeks use. :sigh:


I'm sorry to hear that - I hope they make it right for you quickly.

I'm hoping mine is an anomaly with its insanely bright Hi mode on Li-ion. Thermal runaway and heat death of the emitter seem a very real concern if anyone were to run it like this.

But since I plan to use the light exclusively as a traveling companion, I won't be running Li-ions anyway (Eneloop with energizer L91 backup ). But as swxb12 pointed out, alkaline isn't too shabby in a pinch either. ;-)

See you all when I get back in a few weeks ... :wave:


----------



## Philbee (Mar 19, 2008)

My replacement ZebraLight H50 arrived this morning so all is well again, boy did I miss this versatile little light!

Many thanks to George for the excellent service.

:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 25, 2008)

Just an update - I'm back from my travels, and got to play with the Zebralight a little more. Didn't really get to use it extensively, but it worked perfectly whenever I did whip it out. 

I find it makes a nice book light on Low/Med when clipped on a shirt pocket. Very handy in my carry-on travel bag when the airplane seat light was burnt out! 

I'll try to get around to the lower mode runtimes soon, but a bit backed up with actual work at the moment. :kiss:


----------



## ViReN (Mar 25, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Just an update - I'm back from my travels, and got to play with the Zebralight a little more. Didn't really get to use it extensively, but it worked perfectly whenever I did whip it out.
> 
> I find it makes a nice book light on Low/Med when clipped on a shirt pocket. Very handy in my carry-on travel bag when the airplane seat light was burnt out!
> 
> I'll try to get around to the lower mode runtimes soon, but a bit backed up with actual work at the moment. :kiss:



+1 Zebralight H50 Q5 is one of sweet lights.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a quick tip to let people know:


The ZebraLight H50 Q5 is now available from Fenix-Store !


www.fenix-store.com



:twothumbs
_


----------



## ViReN (Mar 26, 2008)

Off the track... isnt it time fenix-store.com change it's name ... ooh good idea... let me send a PM


----------



## WadeF (Mar 27, 2008)

Great review as always Selfbuilt!  I've had my Zebralight H50 Q5 for awhile now and I love it. It's a great addition to my arsenal of lights.  It makes a great book light for reading in the dark.  

I brought these to David's attention at fenix-store and he decided to bring some in. The long wait when ordering from Zebralight directly was killing me, so now people can get one much quicker by ordering from fenix-store.com! 

I've also seen people putting the extra GITD rubber light holders on the headband and sticking Fenix lights in them.  So you can have the Zebralight up front, and a Fenix P3D, etc, on the side for your spot light/high beam.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 27, 2008)

WadeF said:


> The long wait when ordering from Zebralight directly was killing me, so now people can get one much quicker by ordering from fenix-store.com!


It's good that David is selling them now. But when I bought mine, I paid $55 ($50 plus $5 for EMS shipping), and it got here in under a week. Don't know if that deal is still on, though. (hmmm, just checked, and their website seems to be missing?)



> I've also seen people putting the extra GITD rubber light holders on the headband and sticking Fenix lights in them.  So you can have the Zebralight up front, and a Fenix P3D, etc, on the side for your spot light/high beam.


That must make for a funny looking contraption on your head. :laughing: But it's a good point - you could use the extra GITD holders for additional lights. The P3D is a bid of a tight squeeze, but it does fit ...


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Mar 29, 2008)

*Does anyone know if you can get this thing wet?? I have read a few reviews and even went to both the zebra and fenix site... neither mention anything about water resistance... or proofing? any ideas?*


----------



## BackBlast (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone done a low mode runtime test? I've been using low quite extensively and I don't seem to be getting anywhere near their claimed 3.5 days. I would guess that I'm getting about 20-30 hours.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 29, 2008)

BackBlast said:


> Has anyone done a low mode runtime test? I've been using low quite extensively and I don't seem to be getting anywhere near their claimed 3.5 days. I would guess that I'm getting about 20-30 hours.


 
What kind of battery are you using?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 29, 2008)

cy said:


> what's the difference between zebralight Q5 and H50 Q5? both with cree



I didn't see anyone respond to you cy but they're the same light. It's a Zebralight and the model is the H50 which uses a Q5.


----------



## BackBlast (Mar 31, 2008)

WadeF said:


> What kind of battery are you using?



Eneloop and similar, a few different rechargeable cells.

Even if the run times were based on Lithiums, I'd expect ball park 2+ days and that's not what I seem to be seeing.

Mind you I'm eyeballing the runtime, but after I use it as a nightlight for my boy. ~8 hours or so on a fresh cell, I'll throw the eneloop in the Maha-C9000 in the morning and it'll charge up ~800 mah, which is over 1/3rd the cell. I realize there is some overhead in the charge process, but it projects a runtime at around 20-30 hours - which is about the same as what I think I've observed in completely depleted cells (left on and forgotten about in my son's room).

I have two different Zebralights, and I'm noticing the same behavior with both. So it doesn't appear to be a fluke.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 31, 2008)

REDLINEVUE said:


> ]Does anyone know if you can get this thing wet?? I have read a few reviews and even went to both the zebra and fenix site... neither mention anything about water resistance... or proofing? any ideas?


Zebralight says "waterproof" on the packaging, and I suspect it is reasonably water resistant given the double o-ring in the tailcap (and the lexan covering over the emitter). Haven't tested this, though. 



BackBlast said:


> Has anyone done a low mode runtime test? I've been using low quite extensively and I don't seem to be getting anywhere near their claimed 3.5 days. I would guess that I'm getting about 20-30 hours.


I've just started the Lo runtime on alkaline (in order to compare to my other lights, which were all run this way). Depending on the results, I may try an Eneloop later.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 4, 2008)

You are not going to believe this ... but my datalogger failed at exactly 3.5 days into the low mode alkaline run! :mecry:

I was sampling at 30sec intervals, and the logger stopped when it hit 10,000 (must be a pre-set limit). That's 5000 mins, or ~3.5 days. Unfortunately, I didn't notice until the next morning (~4 days), at which point the light was no longer producing any output. 

I'm afraid I don't have time to tie up the lightbox for another 4 days, so we will have to live with the mystery of when the light cut-out between 3.5 and 4 days. 

At least that tells us that Zebralight is very honest in their marketing! I may try to do a rough eneloop test outside the lightbox to see how it compares.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 4, 2008)

Close enough. Thanks for the graphs.


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 4, 2008)

selfbuilt, once again, another fantastic review! Concise review, excellent personal observations, great beamshots that add a lot of context for anyone who hasn't seen this light in action. I especially liked the fact you included multiple battery types (Alkaline, NiMH, 14500 Li-Ion). :goodjob:

The H50 is definitely one of the most unique and usable lights that are currently available; I enjoyed using mine so much last fall that it will now become a mainstay for my camping trips (as long as my friends don't complain about the blinding 120+ degrees of light around my head) and also around the trailhead before my night mountain-biking.



REDLINEVUE said:


> *Does anyone know if you can get this thing wet?? I have read a few reviews and even went to both the zebra and fenix site... neither mention anything about water resistance... or proofing? any ideas?*


REDLINEVUE, the power went out in my building a little while ago and I had to shower in the dark so I took my H50 out and propped it on the side of the tub...  The light got wet but no moisture entered the light (I checked afterwards). I also placed the light in a tub of water to test runtimes with no issues.


----------



## dfred (Apr 4, 2008)

selfbuilt, yes, thanks very much for the detailed review w/runtime graphs. You posted this thread literally the day after I'd ordered my H50... It provided me with the opposite of buyer's remorse during my wait for arrival. 

In what I think was the first thread mentioning the Zebralight, I said I'd buy one if it was good -- after receiving mine I really do think it is great!

(And, BTW, there's a minor hour/day typo in the first sentence of your last post.)


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 4, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> I enjoyed using mine so much last fall that it will now become a mainstay for my camping trips (as long as my friends don't complain about the blinding 120+ degrees of light around my head) and also around the trailhead before my night mountain-biking.


I know what you mean about the wide field of light - not a lot of fun for those around you in a cramped environment. Part of the reason I still like my SSC-modded Petzl Tikka XP for camping-type activities (you can switch the diffuser on or off, and can get different color diffusers).

But the Zebralight is just so versatile, it's hard not to love it. I really like using it as a reading light on low/med with the pocket clip (when I'm sitting, that is). I travel a fair amount, and tightly focussed reading lights always bugged me. The Zebralight is great on a plane when the built-in reading light is burnt out (which seems to happen to me a lot) and you don't want to look like a dork in a suit with a headlamp on. :nana:

Thanks for the positive comments everyone ... glad you are enjoying the review. :wave:

P.S.: and thanks dfred, typo fixed.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 4, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> I didn't think it supported 14500 originally either, but then I saw Mev's report on lightreviews.info, and confirmed it on the Zebralight site.
> 
> But there is one major difference between what Zebralight claims (and Mev confirmed) and my sample: they report the light is dimmer on Hi on 14500 than it is on Med/Lo (which are identical in intensity). *Med/Lo are indeed the same on mine, but Hi on 14500 is insanely bright* (so bright in fact that I don't believe it is safe to do runtimes at this level, even with a cooling fan).
> 
> * Maybe anyone else out there with one of these could chime in with their experience?* I wonder if mine is an unusual phenomenon. :thinking:


My hilite...
I just received my 2 H50 Q5 Zebralights from the Fenix-Store. These must be from the second batch fer sure. I tried them with an AW protected 14500 and here's what I found.

Both lights acted the same. Each had a Low, Med and High just like when using a AA, NiMh etc. But each mode appeared slightly dimmer (but very close) on the 14500 when compared to the other one running a AA. At least to my eye it did. So, these newer ones (2d batch) do have the Low mode on 3.7v. I think that's a good thing, and good to know.

So it's looking like you have a rare bird there with high being so bright on a 14500. I haven't seen any other posts with someone testing theirs from the early release. Interesting tho... I'm wondering. :thinking:

Oh, and *great* review as always. I can't express how much it's appreciated.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 6, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> I tried them with an AW protected 14500 and here's what I found. ... Each had a Low, Med and High just like when using a AA, NiMh etc. But each mode appeared slightly dimmer (but very close) on the 14500 when compared to the other one running a AA.


Glad to hear the batch David is selling are behaving properly. Not a big deal for me, as this is one light I won't be running on 14500, but I did find its behaviour odd. Thanks for sharing!

BTW, I've been running my Zebralight on low on a Sanyo Eneloop for about 52 hours now, and it is still going strong with no loss of output. We'll see how much longer it lasts, but no signs of the low runtime BackBlast was seeing.

:wave:


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 7, 2008)

BackBlast said:


> Mind you I'm eyeballing the runtime, but after I use it as a nightlight for my boy. ~8 hours or so on a fresh cell, I'll throw the eneloop in the Maha-C9000 in the morning and it'll charge up ~800 mah, which is over 1/3rd the cell. I realize there is some overhead in the charge process, but it projects a runtime at around 20-30 hours - which is about the same as what I think I've observed in completely depleted cells (left on and forgotten about in my son's room).


My Zebralight eneloop low run died sometime overnight, which places it between 58 and 67 hours of runtime (i.e. ~2.5+ days runtime)

I wonder if part of the issue BackBlast has isn't how the eneloop discharges (or how the Maya reports top-ups). I have the same Maya-C9000 charger, so I'll do a ~8hr runtime and see how much the charger reports to top it up, to allow us to directly compare.


----------



## ZebraLight (Apr 7, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> My Zebralight eneloop low run died sometime overnight, which places it between 58 and 67 hours of runtime (i.e. ~2.5+ days runtime)
> 
> I wonder if part of the issue isn't how the eneloop discharges. I have the same Maya-C9000 charger, so I'll do a ~8 runtime and see how much the charger tops it up to directly compare.


 
The H50 runtime specs are based on Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries. With eneloops (at 2000 mAh), the runtime on Low should be around 63 hours. However, we've never tested the H50 with eneloops (they are not widely available here).


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 7, 2008)

ZebraLight said:


> The H50 runtime specs are based on Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries. With eneloops (at 2000 mAh), the runtime on Low should be around 63 hours. However, we've never tested the H50 with eneloops (they are not widely available here).


Thanks for the info Zebralight, appreciate you joining in on my thread.

If a ~2700mAh battery gives 3.5+ days, then 2.5+ sounds about right for ~2000mAh eneloop. 

I'm going to sacrifice a couple of L91s to low and med mode runtimes, and will update this review once they are done. Of course, it's likely to be a few days


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice review. Thanks. 

Also, a very nice and innovative light. The Zebralight looks to be the biggest "out of the box" breakthrough design since the original Fenix L1P (and the original Arc AAA before that...).

Expect a lot of clones starting in about 6 months.


----------



## Illum (Apr 8, 2008)

REDLINEVUE said:


> *Does anyone know if you can get this thing wet?? I have read a few reviews and even went to both the zebra and fenix site... neither mention anything about water resistance... or proofing? any ideas?*



lights that typically don't see water [as in submerged] only has one O-ring for weatherproofing. Twisting the tailcap of a light with only one o-ring underwater will cause water to seep into the body.

the H50 has two o-rings, implying that the switch can be turned underwater. I've dunked my H50 in the toylet cistern with no issues* 

I'm planning one of these days fasten a couple fisherman's lead weights and toss it in the campus's pool for kicks...thats 10 ft deep of chlorinated/bleached/stained pool of water-like liquid:devil:


*[that is of course proper lubrication to the thread and o-rings have been observed prior to the dunking ]


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 11, 2008)

The run on low on L91 lithium just ended, at about 4 days exactly, give or take an hour or two.

Although that's a bit better than the 3.5+ days I got on standard alkaline, it's not really worth the extra expense for lithium. I think I'll save my remaining L91s for my high-drain lights. 

Cheers!


----------



## BackBlast (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe it's a maha issue, I think I'm going to try an 8 hour night and then a discharge instead of a recharge.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2008)

BackBlast said:


> Maybe it's a maha issue, I think I'm going to try an 8 hour night and then a discharge instead of a recharge.


Good idea - let me know how it works out. I had planned to do the same, but forgot to check the status in my Maha charger.  

Too many other reviews going on at the same time ...


----------



## FsTop (Jul 28, 2008)

+1 on a nice review of a very useful light. Perfect for moving around with dark-adapted eyes of for close-up use, like working on a computer.


----------



## ps000000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great Runtime on MEdium mode


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 28, 2008)

EXCELLENT review!!!

It has pushed me over the edge and one of these WILL be my next light purchase!

As a reading light before bed there may not ever be anything better!

That it would allow bike riding or even make a pretty decent EDC light is just icing on the cake!!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 28, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> As a reading light before bed there may not ever be anything better!
> That it would allow bike riding or even make a pretty decent EDC light is just icing on the cake!!!


Definitely agree on the reading light use - that's how I use mine when in low-light conditions. It's a great traveling light. :thumbsup:

Not sure about bike riding though - lack of throw limits usefulness as a headlight. Unless the idea is to increase visibility, in which case it should work fine.


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 4, 2009)

FsTop said:


> +1 on a nice review of a very useful light. Perfect for moving around with dark-adapted eyes of for close-up use, like working on a computer.


:thumbsup:+1. How about H30 review?


----------

